# Black Knight EVO



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Black Knight EVO is the slingshot, that I have been waiting a long time.

I ordered two, because it is always good to have two similar frames.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

nice frame and great shot


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice fork and Fine marksmanship...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s just amazing


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Another great shot 
Beautiful!


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

good shooting mate nice slingshot someone opened there christmass present early, just couldnt wait hey lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot. You have the absolute best slo-mo. Nice EVO!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Got Bands said:


> nice frame and great shot


Thanks Got Bands :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Slide-Easy said:


> Nice fork and Fine marksmanship...


Thank You very much Slide-Easy :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> That's just amazing


Thanks Tag


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> Another great shot
> Beautiful!


Thanks Reed Lukens :thumbsup:

Sometimes shooting is easy.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> good shooting mate nice slingshot someone opened there christmass present early, just couldnt wait hey lol


 :rolling: So true robbo :rolling:

I couldn't wait 

Thanks robbo :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shot. You have the absolute best slo-mo. Nice EVO!


Thank You very much Ibojoe B)


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Ver heill ok sæll, dear Viking! You can shoot with whatever slingshot but I wonder which is your favorite?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Woooooooooo!

Thanks, Kalevala, for sharing.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Ver heill ok sæll, dear Viking! You can shoot with whatever slingshot but I wonder which is your favorite?


That is a question to which I have no answer...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> Woooooooooo!
> 
> Thanks, Kalevala, for sharing.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Talaman said:


> EXCELLENT!!


Thank You very much Talaman :headbang:


----------

